# On my mind



## ShannonL (May 17, 2011)

*pours a glass of Jack*

Many years ago I watched the Micheal Jackson video called "Dangerous". Music in the intro has been on my mind since. The intro ends with "Brace yourself". Anyone here know it?


----------



## ShannonL (May 17, 2011)

Oops! Sorry. I only noticed afterwards. 

Anyway. All I know is that its a vocal piece with many voices, not a jackson track. Normaly used as sfx for coming of something great or powerful. Hence the reason jackson used it.


----------



## ShannonL (May 17, 2011)

Oops! Sorry. I only noticed afterwards. 

Anyway. All I know is that its a vocal piece with many voices, not a jackson track. Normaly used as sfx for coming of something great or powerful. Hence the reason jackson used it.


----------

